# Damn Hollywood..............



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

sign. Met some lowngers this morning at Peets in Brentwood. Dr.Roebuck and Mapei (nice guys). There were some others there that I didn't get a chance to get introduced to (who were the others)? They were all heading down to my neck of the woods (Hermosa Beach) and since my buddy and I just rode from there we thought we would ride on and check out the Hollywood sign.

Well, we go up the backside (I guess it's the backside) past Lake Hollywood, around the gates, on a dirt trail and then get to Mt. Lee. They have it closed off, security guard sitting just inside the gate. 

Dammit, all the way there and can't get to the sign. 

Oh well, it turned out to be a nice sunny day and we got in 70 miles.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

So that's where you guys went! We were all the way into the Marina before we realized you weren't either in front of us or in back of us, but were actually doing another ride. Our fellow cyclists, BTW -- eddy, troutMD, Just Too Big (visiting from Indiana) Wolfman, Doolab and....damn, his name escapes me right now.

And too bad about the Hollywood Sign ride.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

It was nice meeting you guys. Thanks to Dr.Roe for inviting me. When everybody was taking off, my buddy ask me if I wanted to ride back towards home or ride on to the sign. Since we just got there, we really didn't feel like turning around and heading back the same way so early, so we decided to ride on. Hope you weren't waiting for us.

It was funny. My buddy rides up wearing a pair of board shorts and I've got on a pair of cargo shorts. How do you like our touring gear?  You guys were probably laughing all the way to Hermosa. 

Love to do another ride with all of you sometime. Maybe in your area. 

PS, you named most of the guys, who was the female?


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

eddie....


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Mapei said:


> eddie....


eddie?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

ack! Same thing happened to us, but after dark. I thought I had posted here about that, guess not.

I was trying to get around 10 guys through up to the sign and he wasn't having it. I even introduced Andrew Jackson into the conversation. Nope! 

Same as you, we had to turn the bikes around and head downhill. 



redondoaveb said:


> Well, we go up the backside (I guess it's the backside) past Lake Hollywood, around the gates, on a dirt trail and then get to Mt. Lee. They have it closed off, security guard sitting just inside the gate.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Anybody know if Mt. Lee up to the Hollywood sign is opened back up yet.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

yep - nice and paved now. Took all of the rugged allure away from it


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Hollywood said:


> yep - nice and paved now. Took all of the rugged allure away from it


Good to hear. Now if they could flatten it out a bit.

Thanks for the info Hollywood.


----------

